

Why you're drawn to mobile development - 100k
http://railspikes.com/2008/10/23/mobile-development

======
davidw
I was originally drawn to it because it was resource constrained, and that was
a fun challenge. The smallest version of Hecl runs in 74K, and I am working to
slim that down. 'Resource constrained' means that 'bullshit walks' in terms of
huge, astronaut-oriented architectural beasts. Creating useful code with as
little waste as possible was critical, although I think that's changing some.
Newer phones are orders of magnitude bigger in terms of memory and storage
space.

------
pxlpshr
I agree with nearly every point in that article and I particularly like this
comment left by Pete Forde,

 _Speaking entirely based on my own opinion, I always thought Facebook apps
were slow, not particularly good or interesting or even fun, and in fact just
added clutter to a platform I otherwise use every day and adore. iPhone apps
on the other hand likely have a stable future that will be measured in terms
of years rather than months, simply because it’s a closed loop that doesn’t
rely on dwindling advertising revenues. That it’s tied into an iTunes account
for consolidated billing is just a home run IMHO._

------
LogicHoleFlaw
What draws me to mobile development is that I'm tired of being tethered to a
PC.

Yes, even laptops.

The iPhone is getting in the ballpark of a mobile form factor I can stand.

